# What would make me shoot left?



## Maydog (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought a Benelli M-2 back in December and decided to pattern it before turkey season. Every load and choke I tried I shot 4 to 6 inches left. I was thinking it must need to have the shim added to cast the stock off. I tried that and still have the problem. I had a buddy shoot it and it shot perfect for him so I shot is A-5 and I shot left gain.
Anyone know what is causing me to do this?


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 29, 2015)

Did you check your eye dominance?


----------



## Maydog (Apr 29, 2015)

I did and I am still right eye dominant.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Apr 29, 2015)

Flinch?


----------



## Whiteeagle (Apr 29, 2015)

I agree with Ajohnson0587, sounds like "auto-flinch" syndrome to me! Try shooting LIGHT loads with SLOW trigger squeeze and see it that helps.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 29, 2015)

Sounds like you are mounting it wrong.


----------



## rayjay (Apr 30, 2015)

I would put a piece of tape over the lh lens of your shooting glasses and try again.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Apr 30, 2015)

Shoot at a stationary target and see what happens.


----------



## Lilly001 (Apr 30, 2015)

Whiteeagle said:


> I agree with Ajohnson0587, sounds like "auto-flinch" syndrome to me! Try shooting LIGHT loads with SLOW trigger squeeze and see it that helps.



I caught myself doing this last season. I had no history of flinching since I was little. In fact I have several larger bore guns that I shoot regularly without problem. But I was shooting a smaller buck from a tripod with a shooting rail when I forgot to take the safety off. I watched as the crosshairs drifted left and down as I squeezed the trigger. I then took off the safety and found I had to concentrate real hard to stay on target. I have been doing a lot of dry fireing  since.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 7, 2015)

I flinched the other day, shooting a 12 gauge slug gun fitted with a laser sight.

I thought I had a round chambered, but I did not.

I threw the gun up to my shoulder quickly, pointed it at the target (using the laser dot), and jerked the trigger.

The red dot jumped several inches low and left as the gun went 'CLICK.'


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 7, 2015)

*For those who flinch*

Pull the gun in tight using the pistol grip and the fore end. Then snap the trigger.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 7, 2015)

Some people jerk their head up just before pulling the trigger. Keep your check on the stock.


----------



## Klondike (May 8, 2015)

Are you sure it isn't the gun?  I Have a stoeger P350 that off a sled with using the front  bead or with the addition of a mid bead site shoots low and left every time.  Rib and bead just not lined up right


----------



## Darien1 (May 8, 2015)

It's almost for sure that you are flinching, jerking the trigger or pushing the gun as you shoot.  Have your friend load the gun for you several times so that you don't know if you are shooting a live round or an empty hull.  That should show you what you are doing.  We did this with shooters when I was a firearms instructor with the State.  It works to help show you the problems you may be having.


----------



## Maydog (May 12, 2015)

It could be that I'm flinching.  I thought it was just happening when I was trying to aim instead of just throwing the gun up and shooting, but I missed another turkey Saturday 3 times. 
I thought it could be the gun or choke but tried changing the shims and the factory choke and still have the problem. It's obviously me but don't know what to do to correct it.


----------



## gunhand1911 (Sep 21, 2015)

*Not flinching*

If you have chubby cheeks like Santa Claus you may not be lined up with the barrel ,may need to change shims or even custom fit . Aim at a mirror and center your eye .


----------



## rosewood (Oct 5, 2015)

When pistol shooting, too much trigger finger makes you shoot right and too little makes you shoot left.  I would think that on a rifle where you have a pivot point on the forearm it would be opposite.  So thinking you may be using too much trigger finger making you pull the rear of the gun right pivoting the front left.  Try using the tip of your finger to pull the trigger instead of the crease, and by all means, pull slowly until the gun going off scares you.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 5, 2015)

Q:  What makes a man shoot to the left?

A:   Listening to National Public Radio. Watching daytime TV. Reading literature from labor unions or environmental groups. 
One time I was so outraged by a $200 doctor bill for a 5-minute visit I wrote my Congressman to support socialized medical care. At the range the next day I was so far to the left, I had to shim my scope!


----------



## rosewood (Oct 6, 2015)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Q:  What makes a man shoot to the left?
> 
> A:   Listening to National Public Radio. Watching daytime TV. Reading literature from labor unions or environmental groups.
> One time I was so outraged by a $200 doctor bill for a 5-minute visit I wrote my Congressman to support socialized medical care. At the range the next day I was so far to the left, I had to shim my scope!



LOL

Those things don't make me shoot left, they make me furious.  Can't understand their logic or lack there of.


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 6, 2015)

You could be chanting it.turning it a little sideways


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 6, 2015)

flinching.  gotta be aware of it and whip the urge


----------



## bat (Nov 14, 2015)

Temporary fix till you fix the real issue with it.  Aim left of the target and slowly move the gun toward the right as you squeeze the target.  If it is a pulling, finching issue this may help till you fix your habit.  Then again adding another habit may make it worse.


----------

